# Single critter nation dimensions pls



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Hey folks! 

Can anyone tell me what the dimensions of the single critter nation are - the actual height of the cage not the cage plus stand? I'm probably being blind, but I can seem to find this info. How many male rats does the single hold?

I've had my rats about a month and already my cage (Savic zeno 2) is doing my head in - the access is terrible and its a pain to clean/rearrange so I'm looking into other possible options.



Cheers! 

Lara


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

I believe the cage is 39 by 36 by 24. Those are the measurements online, and I don't think the 39 includes the stand. 

Most people tend to say that 4 rats is good in a single. I think some will say more and some will say less. I have 4 females in mine, and they seem to have tons of room.


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Thanks! I have three boys so that sounds ideal. Now my next question is how big _with _the stand? I have allergies so the only place I can keep the cage is the living room - and space is an issue, hence the reason I'm looking at the single CN rather than a double. Its a small awkwardly shaped area so I will need to measure things carefully.


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

I don't have a tape measure, but just eyeballing it, I would say the stand is 14 to 15 inches.


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Thanks! Probably won't be able to spare the cash for this for a wee while, so will have to suffer the cage I have for the time being. Wish I had just got the CN in the first place - hindsight is a wonderful thing!


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

Yeah, now that I have the SCN, I couldn't imagine letting the rats live anywhere else. It's a pretty awesome cage. Definitely worth the investment.


----------



## MaryLiz (Jun 15, 2014)

The 39 inches tall is with the stand included. The cage portion itself is about 23.5 inches tall. I got out my tape measure I use for fabric and just measured it to make sure


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Thanks so much for going to the trouble! I would be losing a little cage height compared to my current cage but gaining some length and width, which I'm sure my three growing boys would appreciate.


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

That's weird, cause then the cage would be as deep as it is tall, and it doesn't seem that way. Must be a weird optical illusion.


----------



## MaryLiz (Jun 15, 2014)

You're welcome, it wasn't any trouble  I crochet a lot and have been taking up sewing hammocks lately so my tape measure was laying right on the bookcase behind my bed and I was literally sitting there looking at my cage across from my bed lol It is kind of odd, I hadn't thought about it, but I guess the cage is probably about as tall as it is in depth (distance from back to front). I think the stand visually throws the proportions off a little bit. I do feel that the online measurements should mention the actual size of the cage and not just the height of the stand with the cage.


----------

